# Sticky  Official Colt Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your fav Colt handguns (you own) here!


----------



## Arizona Desertman

This was my very first handgun that I bought in 1980 and the only Colt handgun that I own. It was made in 1941 and was originally in 38 Super. I converted it over to 45ACP and still have all of the original parts to convert it back. 

The entire gun had been re-blued at one time. I used to carry it all the time until the bluing started to wear from constant handling, perspiration and shooting. I then had the frame refinished in Metalife a matte chrome plating of which they did a pretty shitty job. As they didn't polish out all of the imperfections before plating it. Such as in front of the frame, the idiot marks and back of the grip frame where the web of my hand comes into contact with it. Had I known that I would have polished the frame out myself before sending it out. However the finish is as tough as nails and I've carried it for years without it showing any signs of wear.


----------



## MP Gunther




----------



## Belt Fed

*


----------



## Brian48




----------



## Shipwreck

Sorry for the small pic, but the photo is like 20 years old - and digital cameras were different back then....


A 380 Colt Pony I used to have. It was a pocket gun, but ALL stainless steel. So, VERY heavy to pocket carry. I had this gun back in the 1990s...


----------

